# 24 Zoll  Felge Sun Single Track - empfehlenswert?



## thilli (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

für mein Projekt "Kinderrad - Umbau auf Scheibenbremsen" bin ich auf der Suche nach einer kostengünstigen 24 Zoll Felge. Dabei bin auf die Sun Ringle Single Track Felge gestossen, die ich als LRS (mit verbauter DT Swiss Cerit Nabe)  zu einem äusserst schlanken Kurs ergattern könnte.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser 24-Zoll Felge? Ok sie könnte sicherlich ein paar Gramm weniger auf die Waage bringen aber grundsätzlich ist die Felge (Kombi mit DT Swiss Nabe) sicher ok, oder?

Danke für Eure Meinungen...


----------



## El Papa (3. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mich damals für die Sun Rhyno lite in 24" entschieden. Dachte die wiegt etwas weniger. Hat sich nicht gelohnt. Wenn Du was stabiles brauchst, das ganze auch noch günstig und mit feinen Speichen, würd ich mit den Single Tracks zuschlagen. An stabilen Felgen habe ich noch nichts in 24" gefunden, was da deutlich drunter liegt.
Im übrigen hab ich die 24" Rhynos (Nur Felgen, Felgenbett aufgebohrt) noch rumliegen. Ich werde die mal reinstellen. Sind noch gerade und einspeichbar, aber etwas verbeult.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (5. Mai 2010)

ja!...einen Disc-Satz mit SUN single track 24", 2mm, Alunippel, fährt mein Junior seit 5 Jahren, diese Felgen sind für kids nahezu unverwüstlich, aber aus diesem Grund leider auch etwas "schwer".


----------



## Lokomotive (25. Mai 2010)

Ich suche mir auch gerade einen Wolf nach leichten 24" Felgen. Vorne mÃ¶chte ich eine Disc verbauen. Hinten bleibts bei V-Brake mangels Scheibenaufnahme am Rahmen.

Die *Alexrims youth ace* mit 385gr. ist in D momentan nicht lieferbar.

Optisch und gewichtsmÃ¤Ãig (325gr.) top wÃ¤re die *Alienation Ankle Biter*, aber die gibts auch nirgends lagernd in 24". Bei der *Alienation Deviant *hÃ¶rt mit 49â¬ der SpaÃ auf, auÃerdem nur Disc.


Jetzt finde ich gerade die *Sun Ringle ICI-1* mit 395gr, wobei mich die 25" ?? etwas verwirren. Sonst wÃ¤re das top. : 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42486
Kann mir jemand was zu der GrÃ¶Ãe sagen?

Am einfachsten und gÃ¼nstigsten wÃ¤re dieser* Laufradsatz aus Sun Single Track (540gr.) + Deore Naben*. Der wiegt aber leider 2175gr. Aber fÃ¼r 80â¬ keinen weiteren Stress:
http://cgi.ebay.de/24-Dirt-Laufrads...213776931&po=&ps=63&clkid=8285942727307326952


----------



## El Papa (28. Mai 2010)

Der Single-Track Satz ist sicher eine günstige Wahl, kann aber keine Felgenbremse!! Ein Satz mit der Rhyno lite kommt u.U. aufs gleiche kann aber beides. Ansonsten würde ich noch auf konifizitere Speichen gehen. Sind haltbarer und sparen für sehr wenige Euronen Gewicht.


----------



## Lokomotive (28. Mai 2010)

Nachdem die Suche nach wirklich leichten, verfügbaren Felgen nix brachte, hab ich bei Poison ein LR-Satz (Deore/RhinoLite/DT Comp) für 85 bestellt.

Ich hätte noch gerne die DT Revolution -Speichen gehabt, aber die waren in der Länge nicht vorrätig.


Die SunRingle ICI-1 Felgen hätten laut Sun spezielle Reifen gebraucht, wegen Durchmesser 520mm statt 507mm.


----------



## thilli (28. Mai 2010)

@Lokomotive - kannst Du schon Angaben zum Gewicht des Rhynolite LRS machen..?

Danke

Gruss
thilli


----------



## Lokomotive (28. Mai 2010)

Rhino Lite 512gr.
Rhino Lite 512gr.
DT Comp  382gr. (64Stk.)
Deore Disc245gr. (vorne)
Deore Disc443gr. (hinten)
Nippel        65gr. (Messing)
gesamt 2159gr.


Mit Revolution spart man 100gr. und mit Alunippeln auch noch mal 45gr.


----------

